# U F O's



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

Anyone seen one? I think i did last night!

Before anyone laughs it wasn't the flying sauser with long limbed green men inside!

I was driving around 9 pm just getting dusky.

From over my left shoulder there came a bright green light, it was about golf ball size and the colour of traffic light green, maybe slightly lighter.

It was, i'd guess about 200 feet or so high and just wizzed past me in a 1 o'clock direction and within a second it was gone, out of sight, it was moving fast, I mean FO fast, I was in the airforce for 5 years so am used to fast jets and this was loads faster than anything I've ever seen, and there was no sound at all (or not that could be heard above the van's engine anyway).

The wife said it might be a stray firework but there were no other fireworks anywhere and anyway it was travelling way faster than that., a metiorite maybe but it didn't seem to be falling, just level flight?

As I haven't been able to idetify it and it was flying it is, for now at least, a UFO!

Weird!


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

That was probably my taxi, the bas***ds were supposed to pick me up 50 years ago, I only stopped off on this planet to do a bit of shopping







:taz:

Sorry Paul, I couldn`t resist
















Anyway no I`ve never seen anything unusual


----------



## deryckb (Aug 11, 2005)

Definitely one for Mach, oops he's already beaten me to it.


----------



## dapper (Jun 18, 2004)

It was just my watch coming back from the repair shop on Uranus Paul:


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

http://www.uform.org/sightings.htm

This site is full of similar tales PG, "green" seems to occur in a lot of the sightings. Personally I think it is all twaddle, good fun though.


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)




----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

MarkF said:


> http://www.uform.org/sightings.htm
> 
> This site is full of similar tales PG, "green" seems to occur in a lot of the sightings. Personally I think it is all twaddle, good fun though.


Most of my sightings are red











dapper said:


> It was just my watch coming back from the repair shop on Uranus Paul:


Brilliant


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

That's Cameron's watch innit


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Griff said:


> That's Cameron's watch innit


Good one Griff


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

MarkF said:


> http://www.uform.org/sightings.htm
> 
> This site is full of similar tales PG, "green" seems to occur in a lot of the sightings. Personally I think it is all twaddle, good fun though.














> twaddle


haven't heard that word in at least 20 years!

great link, I'm going to report my sighting







or maybe not it seems the newest entry is 3 years old?


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

thinking about it the only unexplained thing in this thread is why jase hasn't took the p**s yet?


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

pg tips said:


> thinking about it the only unexplained thing in this thread is why jase hasn't took the p**s yet?


Give him chance


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Im building up to it









I started to reply yesterday but diddnt give it my full attention, so aborted the comment









Admit it Paul, you just want to be aly probed......


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

jasonm said:


> Admit it Paul, you just want to be aly probed......


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Damn edit function.....


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

pg tips said:


> jasonm said:
> 
> 
> > Admit it Paul, you just want to be aly probed......


 Does Aly know that you offer her services like this Jason & is it just something special for the Moderators?


















jasonm said:


> Damn edit function.....


Glad to see that even the Mods can get unstuck sometimes


----------



## raketakat (Sep 24, 2003)

jasonm said:


> Admit it Paul, you just want to be aly probed......


Shouldn't this be in the "Trades/Swops" section







?


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

jasonm said:


> Damn edit function.....


What's good for the goose .......


----------

